# Overhead Dust Collection for the Tablesaw



## JasonWagner

Looks great, it's awesome he's improving on the BORK. I really don't mean to hijack your thread but I would like to share some different options to the people looking at your thread. I am in no way saying that either option is better, just commenting on what I have.

With that out of the way. I did want to mention the Shark system and I have that doesn't involve the whole arm and is a splitter mounted dust guard. You can see a picture of my setup here.









Thanks for sharing with us and thanks for letting me share even more information with everyone out there.


----------

